# Mast Cell Tumour of the skin - prognosis if it's NOT removed?



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Good question. I don't know the expert answer, I'm sure your vet can help guide you in your decisions but I can tell you our experience. 

Scout was diagnosed with MCT in October. The vet never even talked to us about IF he'd have surgery but instead cleared her schedule the following day for his surgery. I have, however, read about dogs and owners who feel like they've endured too many surgeries and/or the location would make it impossible to remove. 

In our instance the vet told us after the surgery that had we done nothing, Scout would have had weeks or a month or two. The only way they knew the stage and grade was by taking it out. Sadly, they didn't get it all though 

Some people treat just with prednisone, Benadryl and diet or chemo and no surgery. 

So sorry you are going through this again. The decision making can be rough. Let us know how it goes and what your vet says. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Try this website, and the have links to more websites at the bottom of the page.

College of Veterinary Medicine


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the helpful replies. So sorry to hear about Scout. 

When my dog was initially treated 9 months ago the vet said that if another mast cell tumour appeared in an inoperable site then there is a new drug called Masivet (Kinavet in the US), official drug name in Masitinib. Apparently results from it have been very good, but of course it's not cheap. Forget the price though, if my dog needs it then he'll get it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Are you using daily antihistamines?


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

I've read about Kinavet...looks promising. Scott's chemo drug is lomustine. He's also on prednisone, Pepcid and Benadryl. 

Hope you and your vet come up with a great plan. I understand completely about cost and finding a way no matter what. I've stopped counting our expenses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope Scout is on low dose Pred. Harley was on high dose but that of course was for the platelets and the side effects were not good. Within two weeks, he had lost 6 lbs (went down from 86 to 80). I got the weight back on him but he never regained muscle mass.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, low dose now. Was on a very high dosage at diagnosis and post surgery but we had a lot of no good side effects. He takes 10mg every other day. And he recently gained back 5 of the 8 pounds he initially lost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Are you using daily antihistamines?


No - should I be using them? Wasn't aware of that if so.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping Goldie in our thoughts that this newest lump isn't mast cell. There is just too many Goldens fighting this terrible disease.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

GoldieMad said:


> My 6 year old Goldie had a Mast Cell Tumour of the skin removed from the left side of his flank 9 months ago.
> 
> I've just found another suspicious lump on his neck - have already spoken to the vet and he'll be taken in on Monday to have it checked out and probably a needle biopsy carried out.
> 
> Thanks


Please update on Goldie when you can.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My casey had a mast cell growth on his shoulder . When removed it was a little bigger than a marble (it grew very fast). It was taken off and nothing ever returned. He lived until 13 when it was just "time" for him to go.
He was never treated with anything but the vet said always have benadryl available just in case. Good Luck, I'm sure your pup will be fine.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Pleased to hear that yours was treated successfully.

Took mine to the vet and as the lump has shrunk (can barely find it now) we are just keeping an eye on it for now.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

And another update ......... the lump grew slightly larger again so back to the vets (it was now big enough to take a sample with a needle). The sample was sent for testing and next day we had the result - yet another Mast Cell Tumour!

So, even as I type this, he is once again being operated on and having his second Mast Cell tumour removed (this one is on his neck - the one he had last year was on his left flank).

Argh!

Let's hope he doesn't develop any more - the poor guy, I do so hate leaving him at the vets for an op (even though our practice and the people in it are superb). I hope to pick him up later today (or tomorrow if he needs to have a drain put in place and so has to stay overnight - let's hope not!).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope your Goldie is doing great, sending positive vibes and prayers.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sending prayers for Goldie


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Bo had a MCT in his lower lip/jowls. It was extremely aggressive, and grew larger overnight. By the next afternoon we had him in to the vet and they confirmed the diagnosis by needle biopsy. Then she aspirated the nearest lymph nodes. The cancer cells were already present in his lymph nodes. 

I took him home for 3 days, in which time the tumor more than doubled in size and ulcerated. He had several other suspicious lumps developing on his chest. And so I made the hardest drive of my life and came home with an empty collar...

Cancer sucks.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

So terribly, terribly sorry to hear about Bo. You must have been utterly heartbroken.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

My good friend's GR passed in June of mast cell. It unfortunately started in her intestines, which is rare. The mass was removed and shortly after tumors were popping up on her skin. The vet did start her on a regimen of Pred and Benedryl and also a specific diet. Please check with your vet if yours has not started with an antihistamine.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am sorry to read about Goldie's mast cell tumors. How is he doing? Did the vet tell you what grade the tumors were? I, II or III?

My third golden was diagnosed with a grade III MCT back in 2009. Her MCT was very aggressive. I hope Goldie's is not.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

His latest was a grade 2, as was the first one last year.

He seems just fine in himself, the scar is healing well (all stitches removed). We just have to hope now that he doesn't get any more (under the skin or elsewhere).

One day at a time ........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for your boy and glad they removed it!


----------

